# Im gonna finally post...



## SarasotaSentra (Nov 29, 2003)

So, for my first post, since i dunno what else to post about at this time... i wanna show fellow nissan owners my car... here ya go

















These are outdated, i got that + 17'' konig holes, Black chrome exhaust by ractive (i know, but it sounds actually very good). And you cant see them, but there is blue pearl in the paint, and ghost flames on the front fenders. Lemme know guys and girls (if im lucky) More pics to come...... :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Although the Extreme kit isn't my personal favorite, you've got a decent start going on. Definately lower it in the near future. What have you done under the hood?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What kind of spoiler is that? And you definetely need to lower it. Looks good, maybe a 98 Sentra grill to match the headlights a little.

What part of Sarasota are you in?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man, before you do anything to the car, ide say get those kids away from it....that kid in the red is eyeballing it like whaaaaaaaaat...HAHA


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its cool

when u got the car painted... why didnt u paint the door handles and the ugly red rear center piece of the trunk??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

to be honest, you need to lose that wing in my opinion....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the color and I like the headlights, other than that, the wing and kit are not my fav.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Everything is good.
Of course there is too much wheel gap, but duh.
Some may not like the stylistic desicions of the rims and wing, but if its your taste thats fine.

The only thing I would do is 'smoke' the tail lights and center rear bar.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Word. Getting rid of the abundance of center taillights would be a good future modification as well. Also, I think either getting a '98 Sentra grille, as mentioned above, or painting the slats in your current one black would look good. Powdercoating those wheels a dark color would set off the white as well. And of course... LOWER  !


----------



## SarasotaSentra (Nov 29, 2003)

well, like i said, these are a little outdated. I got 17'' Konig Holes. I am going to lower it big time, trust me... Im in the process of fixin my rear bumper (got rear ended by a porsche. is that possible, 6 piston calipers and huge disks????) and im gonna get the middle tailbar sprayed, and prolly end up smokin my brake lights... As soon as i can get a digicamera, ill send away


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looking good...what engine mods do you have?


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

I think you need bigger rims or maybe a lower suspension to make it look a lil better.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

in the words of whiteB14 

slam dat mutha friggin mofo!!!!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice white b14..

Just some suggestions:
-go through with all your planned mods and show us pics 
-get a sportier grille that will compliment your sporty body kit
-slam it!
-show us engine bay pics


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

dude your car is slooooooow my nx roasted it.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nxchef said:


> dude your car is slooooooow my nx roasted it.


I assume you mean at the drag strip. Street racing posts are verboten!


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I actually like the grill like that, cause you don't see a lot like that. The combination is nice with the head lights, almost gives it a BMW style. I have the 99 (same as 98) grill and think that what he has would actually better. I agree with the wing though, lose it or cut it in half, and think that once you put the 17's on and drop it it'll look nice. Oh yeah, and I don't really mind the red tailbar on the white car for some reason, but can't stand it on my silver car. kinda weird.


----------

